

I, Will Not. Siri Disobeys the Laws of Robotics - mcritz
http://www.michaelcritz.com/2012/04/15/siri-disobeys-the-laws-of-robotics/

======
icebraining
Well, calling 911 uses a line which may in some cases (when the emergency
response system is overloaded) prevent someone who is or may become injured
from receiving assistance, so in a way you could say Siri is just obeying the
first law ;)

